# Plus de bouton d' achat



## philw (18 Juillet 2010)

Hello

Depuis la maj de mon iPhone je n ai plus de bouton "acheter" ou "gratuit" quand je valide une appli ...

J ai fait une  reinitialisation via Itunes!.. Rien n a change

Quelqu'un a t'il une idée ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------

